# New Reels and Rod to buy, some help needed.



## BabySeal (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Guys,

New to the whole thing, so would appreciate as many responses as possible.

Type of fishing, start off in Pittwater, Narrabeen, and then middle harbour before moving out into the Sea fishing.

I am in the process of getting my Yak! So I need to start putting some fishing gear together, which I have none, nothing, ZIP.

So to limit my cost, I thought I would try and keep the costs down as much as possible, until I can justify it all. (It will take a few years) :shock:

Done some research I would like your thoughts on this.

I thought I would start off for two rods and reels.

Thoughts on these two type of reels?
•	Team Daiwa Tierra 2500 Spin - $140
•	Team Daiwa Tierra 3000 Spin - $140
Or
•	SHIMANO STRADIC ST2500FI -$160
•	SHIMANO STRADIC ST3000FI -$160

Both include postage from overseas on good old E-Bay.

I then thought once I received them I would go for rods, something around 6foot6inch 2-4kg rod for the 2500 and then 6foot6inch 5-6kg? Not sure if I should try and get these off the internet or go into the store with them and get setup their? If so what costs can I expect something that works, but keeps the costs down? Any good makes that I should go for?

Also what line should I go for on the reels?

Plenty of more questions to come.

Much appreciated for your time folks.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

The Shimano Stradic at $160 is a bloody good deal. Thats approx the wholesale price in Aust, so you're saving around $60-$80 on retail. It is a 'top shelf' reel and features most of the stuff thats on the $500/$600 reels. The 2500 size has the same drag capacity as the 3000 (7kg) but the 3000 will fit a little more line and is slightly heavier. They come with a spare spool so you could run 6lb and 10lb fireline on each spool which would do you for everything from bream to jew and kingies.

I have the Stradic 2500 and have it on a Berkley Dropshot 6'6" 2-4 kg rod - the rod is around $100. Couldnt be happier.

However if you're just getting into the sport, then you may want to save a few bucks and go with a cheaper reel such as the Shimano Sienna or Sedona reel (around $60-$80), (not sure of the Daiwa equivalent) which will still do the job on most fish. I'd still recommend spending at least $100 on a rod though.

My 2 cents.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i bought the 2500 stradic FI for $230 a week ago, awesome little reel cant wait for the bream comp. Also its matched to a 2peice Raider Bream Finesse


----------



## BabySeal (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Davey G,

Yes you have a very good point I have so many basic things still to get, maybe I should go for a Shimano Sienna or Sedona reel level. Spend the $100 on a rod. Then upgrade later, once I have the basics in place.

Where did you get the rod from? Also I see you could get it in either a 2 or 1, what did you go for?

Cheers
Ian


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

maybe spread 2 combos across a little more range to cover more fishing conditions eg a 1500 reel for bream/flathead/etc 2-4 kilo rod and a 4000 reel 6-8 kilo rod for salmon/kings/etc. u might not need to get another combo for a while with those 2 sizes especially if you get spare spools and go 2 different line sizes/types on each. my feeling is that 1 reel in the middle is over/under par in a lot of situations...


----------



## BabySeal (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok Folks,

I have decide I should go for the cheaper option, due to other costs of getting started and possibility of even losing my gear due to inexperience, bound to make a few mistakes etc.

Hi kraley, I see you seem to be oraginsing an event in Feb, how oftern is their one? Once a year? Looks pretty cool.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

If you're looking for cheap 2-4kg rods , I'd recommend the Catana spin rods. I use mine in Pittwater and Narrabeen Lake alot, specifically with soft plastics and small hardbodies targeting mainly bream, flathead etc. Apparently they also make a good bait rod and Wigg even told me he takes Kingies on his. From experience and what I've heard, they make a great all-round rod, and at around $80 (or something close) they'd definately suit your budget.

As for the reel, I would personally spend more on a decent reel than the rod, as it'll probably last you longer. But again, that's just my opinion... 

Cheers,
Rowan.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=2985

What do people think of that for Babyseal? I reckon it would suit him fine. My local tackle store has the same deal.


----------



## kingbull (Jul 29, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=2985
> 
> What do people think of that for Babyseal? I reckon it would suit him fine. My local tackle store has the same deal.


great deal. if i didn't just buy a new rod and reel i'd definatley get one of those.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

kingbull said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=2985
> ...


I'm with you mate, looks the goods to me.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

for around $160 you could get a Diawa Kaldia Kix locally off ebay - these are fantastic, lightweight reels and are part of the reel 4 and RCS Daiwa range = really good stuff.. parts interchangable with $500 reels...

the Kaldia is 1 stop down from the Sol, but still very close in smoothness..

just another option 8)


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=2985


For that price, that deal is certainly very enticing. It suits pretty much all of your criteria, all for under $100. Go for it I say!

Rowan


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

or if u could fork out an extra $60 u could get this
http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=pro ... ct_id=2986

just my $00.3


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

As it is his first rod and reel i would personally save the 60 buks and buy a couple packs of gulp and a couple packs of jigheads.

That's just my opinion though.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi the Shimano sedona and sienna are both fine reels I use both and neither has let me down I have landed 5kg+ trevally, snapper as well as countless flathead bream etc, if you want to spend a little more Daiwa Team Advantage are a fantastic reel and very well priced (a link is below) these are very close to the sol in quality these will easily cope with large fish a 3000 size is a compromise reel that will fish well for bream etc tossing light lures and are quite happy dealing with large fast fish (17lb of drag and a reasonably large line capacity the reel comes with 2 spools so you could spool one with 6lb and the other with 15lb braid and you will have all bases covered with one reel).
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Daiwa-Advantage- ... dZViewItem
A mart has some shakespeare rods at the moment for under $30 which are fantastic value these are a great sp rod and the heavier ones should be good allrounders.
Remember your gear will get hammered on a kayak so I think cheaper is better unless you consistently hook *big* kingies and trevally etc or you are a gear nut or have lotsa money.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Rstanek is right the Shimano Catana is a great rod.
I loved mine from the first time I used it, so much so I bought another one.
I have landed kings and a few reds on these rods.
Shop around you can pick them up for as low as $40 (grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I payed $69 but I do love them)
Try Go Fish at Dural, Cambells or Mo Tackle

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## gregmacc (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm with L3GACY ... That's a great deal. I have the same combo (bought seperately ) and payed way more than that. Just give the Sienna a good wash after every session and a regular lube and you're gigglin'.


----------

